
An android app to show daily photos from NASA - hasszhao
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nasa.pic
======
kseistrup
Sounds like an interesting app. However, how come “full network access” and
”receive data from Internet” aren't the only permissions this app require? Why
the need for “read phone status and identity”, “modify or delete the contents
of your USB storage”, “read the contents of your USB storage”, “read phone
status and identity” and “view network connections”? ”?

